# Chef almost became light lunch for croc



## News Bot (May 1, 2010)

*Published On:* 01-May-10 06:00 AM
*Source:* Northern Territory News via NEWS.com.au

NORTHERN Territory chef Kyle MacLennan almost became the meal during a recent swim.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## colt08 (May 1, 2010)

Haha thta'd be a it of a shock.


----------



## LullabyLizard (May 1, 2010)

Wow, he's lucky :lol:


----------



## Scleropages (May 1, 2010)

Isent that crock a bit small to go a person?


----------



## Slats (May 1, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Isent that crock a bit small to go a person?


 
Not if it's half Doberman


----------

